# 09 Ram, Lookin pretty slick!



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Man, I dont know anymore, Might have to give up on chevy, this sure sounds like a nice truck, manual/auto tranny... Nice. Looks like a shark or something coming at you 

http://www.allpar.com/model/ram/2009-ram.html


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That's going to be my first new truck right there. Hopefully I'll be in a position to buy a brand new truck around mid 2009. A nice shinny red one! I really like the look of it.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Good analogy with the shark... I guess it will have to grow on me....


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

First Time Out;481013 said:


> That's going to be my first new truck right there. Hopefully I'll be in a position to buy a brand new truck around mid 2009. A nice shinny red one! I really like the look of it.


i like the idea of the compartments in the back. nothing like more storage room.
the big three are really stepping up to the plate to make the tundra tank.


----------



## Ground Control (Aug 15, 2006)

I think they might have ruined it.......I like the 07 style way better.....it might grow on me though.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

groundcontrol - yeah i totally agree.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It must be cold there, I've never seen a truck with clothes on before. I like Dodge but can't stand the local dealer!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

everytime a nbs truck comes out i hate it but after a few months they grow on me. when the new chevys came out i hated them now i think they look awesome.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

damn ugly right there :realmad:


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Ground Control;481155 said:


> I think they might have ruined it.......I like the 07 style way better.....it might grow on me though.


Ditto here


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks good. I think it looks a little low in the front though......


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

sorry, not for me. slopes down too much. almost looks like they are mimicing the front end of the mistubishi lancer.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

It looks....different. I'm not sure if I like it or not. I didnt' like the new Super Duty when it came out, but it's finally growing on me. I wouldn't ever own one, but at least i don't throw up in my mouth a little bit when i see one now.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

here I thought they were going to be bought by toyota so toyota can build a real truck


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

awful looking that ranks up there with the new chevy hd


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

if you look carefully it looks like the wheels are 5 lug. if so thats hopefully the 1/2 ton model


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

The one pictured has to be a 1/2 ton. They will probably start early production with the 1/2 tons with the 2/4 tons to follow just like Chev did in 1999. 

Looks like a Toyota to me, which is fine but I dont like it at all. I think the big 3 are going the wrong way in truck design.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Correction-the new Tundra looks like a Ram so this new model does NOT look like a Tundra. Anyways, I think it'll look a lot better as a Sport or without the two tone. I think it looks great, and with a huge improvement in the interior (supposedly) and a coil spring rear suspension, it should ride great! The HEMI is supposed to get variable valve timing along with a 6 speed tranny.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

The thing is that the 1/2 (hopefully no the HD) will have a coil-over REAR suspension instead of a solid/leaf setup.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I like the current GM designs and the Dodge's, not a fan of the Ford's but thats just me


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

O man... I was planning on buying an '08 this summer..... now I might have to wait till the 09's come out and see how the 2500 and 3500's look and handle.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

wow long time mopar fan .. but those designers must be smokin sumtin ... UGLY DESIGN ... god i cant believe they would even try that look ..


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW, cant believe how many of you guys are hatin this new design, I personally think it looks awsome, and those bedside cabnits will be wicked nice, motor and tranny options are lookin pretty solid also... Looks like it will only be me and a few others at the dealer lookin for a test drive... I dont think there will be much difference between the HD and the 1500.. Dodge never changes em up like ford + chevy (well, they all look the same to me anyways)...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't get me wrong. I like the '07s much better, but the '09s look a lot better than the new Chevys.


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Seeing as most trucks sold these days are just fun, not work trucks. I think it fits the bill for what every one else seems to be looking for in a truck. As for me. Not my style.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The nose does seem a little Charger like. In all the basic design is good, when you think about the slanted hood it makes plain sence. In todays market fuel consumption is the talk of the town, the pickups have been in a slump sales wize. Whats to happen at the $1.50/litre mark??? Yes it will happen in the next 4 years. If you can increase the fuel econo. by 3% by slanting the hood I'm fine with that. Dam if a truck can get 20mpg av. I dont care what it looks like. 

Looks like the Dodge boys have raised the bar again. To think a Cummins in a 1500 series, that will be good for 30mpg I would think.

DAFF


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

i dont know why, but for some reason I think headlight strobes in that would look especially cool.... dont know why. lol.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Yuck I'll keep what I have. 

And as far as that goes the whole "destroying the environment one diesel plume at a time" is going away.....along with horsepower and torque. Kinda like putting a four banger in a mustang.

I still hate the Chevy's. They look like a box on wheels. 

The body style of my 06 CTD makes this one look like a meyer's snowplow. JMO


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

ya the new chevys r plain ugly i think this one is gonna go right with them


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

I didn't like the 02/03 or the 06's until I saw them in black with the sport package. The 09's I guess will be the same for me. I at least need to see one without the 2-tone paint.
When the 94's came out I was sold on the first one I ever saw and have yet to see one I don't like.

I think the front resembles the charger more than anything else.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

NBI Lawn;481640 said:


> The one pictured has to be a 1/2 ton. They will probably start early production with the 1/2 tons with the 2/4 tons to follow just like Chev did in 1999.


Isn't that the same thing?!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The more I look at it the more I love it.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

here ya go. official reveal: http://allpar.com/model/ram/2009-ram.html

for high def pics: http://www.leftlanenews.com/dodge-ram.html

hemi now has 380hp and 404ft.lbs of torque. Can't wait to see the 2500-3500's AND 1/2 tons are getting a cummins.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

Good god!!!! That thing looks like the most comfortable plow truck ever!!! Im not too sure about the shifter in the center console tho, that would be weird plowing like that I think.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

My lease on my 05 dodge will be up in 09, so I think I will move up to one of those.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

Do they normally start selling the next model year in the fall? Or when is it?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

im guessing this might come out in fall or winter, hopefully soon. i could just picture a dually crew cab right now...


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I think they look dam good abouttime they come up with a totally new look to the front end. All if you look at it long enough you can see a hint of the f250 07' headlights n arrowed out a little, and the square looking hood of the f250. and the grill of the dakota.

I do'nt about you blade master but I was thinking of trading my 05' in this fall, but know may wait one more year tell they get the kinks out of the 09's first and get a 09 instead, Do'nt forget folks if you read in the dodge forumsm I bet the big change is to make room for the new CTD that they are planing to start putting in to there half tons and need to make roon under the hood for room for those bad a-- engines


----------



## lucky13rme (Nov 28, 2006)

Just a little FYI, The planned cummins in the 1500 is rumored to be rated around 260-300hp and about 450ftlbs of torque and get around 20mpg in the city and around 25mpg on the hwy.

If that's the case I get 1500.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

littleo92;485696 said:


> I think they look dam good abouttime they come up with a totally new look to the front end. All if you look at it long enough you can see a hint of the f250 07' headlights n arrowed out a little, and the square looking hood of the f250. and the grill of the dakota.
> 
> I do'nt about you blade master but I was thinking of trading my 05' in this fall, but know may wait one more year tell they get the kinks out of the 09's first and get a 09 instead, Do'nt forget folks if you read in the dodge forumsm I bet the big change is to make room for the new CTD that they are planing to start putting in to there half tons and need to make roon under the hood for room for those bad a-- engines


Not trying to tell you what to do but I'd keep what you got. I'm not sold on the 6.7 liter, plus all the power robbing exhaust that is now required by the EPA. Yer truck is pretty smokin. But its totally up to you....the 5.9 is a tried and true engine.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

check it out on autoblog, they have reveal shots and it looks better in those photos imo. heres a pic in reg cab form, with an extended cab that appears to have suicide doors instead of normal opening doors. Also, the diesel is said to be an 09' release along with a hemi hybrid.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

the 3/4 ton model won't be out until 2010 if they market these like they did the 02 1/2 tons


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

ya I really like my 05'. just a few little prob's here and there that any of the big three could have!! but with the way I'm putting miles on that poor thing an the abuse just would llike to get rid of her before things really go south. if things go well i'd like to just be able to get another new one and keep her in reserve for plowing only. I really like the new look of the 09' dodge,about time they did a major change to the front of there trucks. ya not for sure about that 6.7 but by then things could really change my then after maket and by dodge to get the power up . Do'nt for get about that little plate by the turbo on the new 6.7 that will allow a second turbo to be put on. ( vroom vroom)


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll stick with the Fords.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Gfyf .................


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

I think they may have added some length to the back doors on those things. Maybe they took it out of the fronts. Either way the proportion looks nicer.


----------

